# Kant Twist Clamp Build



## cathead (Mar 6, 2016)

Today I got to use the new vertical freehand band saw attachment to make a "Kant Twist" clamp,
the generic version of course.  I didn't have much to go by so looked at a few photos on E-Bay
and drew up a pair of templates.  After scribing some plate, I roughed out the shapes with the
band saw and used the disc sander to smooth out the curves.  After a couple hours of machining
using 5C collets and some round stock, it was taking shape.  It is riveted together so don't expect
it to come apart any time soon.  Having tested it, I have to say it is far superior to any C-Clamp
as they are much more difficult to position.  Also it is capable of exerting a lot of force.  The photo
shows the completed clamp and the templates sitting on the vertical band saw attachment.


----------



## roadie33 (Mar 6, 2016)

That looks awesome. Any chance of getting a scaled pic of the templates you used?
I'd like to make some myself but just can't see buying one to disassemble to use for template.
Those clamps are not cheap to buy. Especially the 4" to 6" size.


----------



## cathead (Mar 7, 2016)

roadie33 said:


> That looks awesome. Any chance of getting a scaled pic of the templates you used?
> I'd like to make some myself but just can't see buying one to disassemble to use for template.
> Those clamps are not cheap to buy. Especially the 4" to 6" size.



Mike,

I can give you measurements and such if you like.  If you look at a bunch of photos on the web however, you will find that there
are many shapes of jaws out there as well as position of the pivot point.  Seeing the variations tells me that shape and pivot point
is somewhat acritical (not carved in stone).  The easy way is to grab a piece of stiffish paper and draw out your proposed
shapes in the size you want to make.  Use a pin or nail for testing and verify that the paper jaw meets and the pinch point
and that it will open far enough for your purpose.  Once you have the shape and the pivot points marked, you are ready to
carve out the shapes.  I used 100 thousandths material as it is what I had in my metals.  If I were to make a huge clamp,
I would use somewhat thicker material, probably 3/16 mild steel. Common 1/8 inch material would be a little heavy for
a 2 inch clamp,  .065 to .075 thickness would make a less clunkier clamp.  Spacing between the parts isn't critical either.
I used 0.4 spacing on the moving jaw and 0.65 inches on the stationary larger part.   The threaded part was made with
some 3/8 all thread silver soldered to a piece of hex.  One could make it easily with a 3/4 inch piece rod in my case but
for a test clamp, it works just fine.  This whole project came about when I learned I could make a lot of shapes using
the metal band saw in vertical mode with a horizontal table to work on.  One could use a mill to make the arms but a
lot more work.  All the points on the clamp are riveted with the exception of the two free floating pins that the threaded rod
passes through.  I'm using a one inch wide band saw blade so it won't follow exact curvatures so I roughed it out to start
and cut away small pieces to the the approximate shape and followed up with a disc sander.   That's the basic details.
If you still want my dimensions, I can provide them for you, just let me know.  One other thing. when you drill the holes,
be sure to clamp them and drill them in pairs so the holes are in exact alignment!  I used a vise grip to hold the pairs
of parts when drilling 1/8 inch starter holes, then bolted the pairs together with 6-32 bolts and off to the disc sander. 
If the holes are not all equidistant, the clamp is sure to bind up.  Once done shaping the arms, unbolt the parts and
drill out the holes to size.  One other thing,  I used steel for the business end of the clamps rather than brass or copper.
I couldn't see much sense in using copper or brass.  I have a little brass but considered it a waste for something that
just pinches.  If I were worried about marring, I would slip a piece of paper between the jaws and the work.    If you don't have a band saw, a jig saw with a bimetallic metal balde would
work fine too.       



That's the details.           Give it a go.


----------



## FOMOGO (Mar 7, 2016)

Those came out great. One more thing to add to my list of things to make. Should have them all done by the time I'm 125 yrs old.   Mike


----------



## f350ca (Mar 7, 2016)

Great job, they look incredible, and from rusty material to boot. Great to see another recycler.

Greg


----------



## cathead (Mar 7, 2016)

Mike & Greg ,  

Thanks for the compliments.  The rusty Hex piece was at the metal recyclers and the spacer pins were made from an old
armature shaft from an electric motor.    The threaded rod was given to me in a big bundle so I use it where I can. 
These are not difficult to make, only time consuming.  I have about 5 hours of my time invested in one clamp.  
Just the same, it's worth it.


----------



## TommyD (Mar 7, 2016)

Nice work! 

Kant Twist is the best clamps, they are just about the only thing I haven't been able to find at a flea market.....yet.


----------

